# SWTOR Entwicklung soll 500Mio gekostet haben.



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

Sorry falls es hierzu bereits etwas gab, ich hab nichts gefunden 


Laut dem Onlineportal WEB.de berichtet die LA Times das die Entwicklung von Star Wars 200-500Millionen US-Dollar gekostet haben soll.
Es sollen über 800 Mitarbeiter auf 4 Kontinenten an Star Wars gearbeitet haben.
Über 1000 Schauspieler wurden für rund 4000 Charaktere eingestellt.
Quellen:
Das 200-Millionen-Dollar-Spiel - WEB.DE
Star Wars: The Old Republic — the story behind a galactic gamble | Hero Complex – movies, comics, fanboy fare – latimes.com

Meine Meinung:
Und dann ist "sowas" bei rausgekommen?  Mit all dem Geld und all der Zeit hätten sie sich meiner Meinung nach ein bischen mehr Mühe geben sollen...


----------



## Seeefe (30. Januar 2012)

Ich vertrete die selbe Meinung, wenn das wahr sein sollte ist das echt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. Januar 2012)

tja, manche produzieren damit so komische kinofilme wo blaue indianer mit schwänzen keinen bock auf reservat haben und man sich zum glück nur den halben abend langweilen kann, andere nutzen dasselbe geld um damit das star wars universum für nen spiel nachzubauen und damit monatelang langeweile kann ....
bisher find ich das geld gut angelegt, darf btw freitag das erste mal raiden


----------



## Schmücker (31. Januar 2012)

200-500 ist aber auch ne große spanne


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, und Quellen ala Web.de sind nun nicht die Hochburg von investigativen Journalismus :>
Also ..ob die Zahlen nun wirklich stimmen ..wer weiß ^^


----------



## Scroll (1. Februar 2012)

naja, als quelle diente denen damals ein "brancheninsider" oder ein "analyst". wie solls auch anders sein?

mfg


----------



## Lotto (5. Februar 2012)

Also laut Wikipedia soll es "deutlich weniger als 300 Mio USD" verschlungen haben und ab "500.000 Abos pofitabel" sein.

2008 wurde es angekündigt, also kann man von 4 Jahren Entwicklung Minimum ausgehen. Sagen wir einfach mal 50 Mio USD pro Jahr. Bei 800 Mitarbeitern und 1000 Synchronsprechern plus Mietkosten für Büros, Equipment etc. kommt man locker auf diese Summe. Alleine 100 Mitarbeiter mit einem Jahresgehalt von 40000 USD würden ja schon 4 Mio USD sein.

Letztendlich ist es ja auch egal wieviel es nun genau waren und wie sie sich zusammensetzen, Fakt ist einfach das solche Summen heutztage bei Spielen/Filmen etc. recht schnell zusammenkommen.


----------



## Calerian (31. März 2012)

was hätte denn "mehr bei rumkommen" sollen?
ich find des spiel so gelungen wie es ist...konnt von anfang an nicht verstehen warum manche sagen swtor hätte nen schwachen start bzw das andere böse spiel mit drei buchstaben wär ja viel umfangreicher
und aus den ganzen jahren hätte man ja was von dort lernen können...es ist bioware´s 1. mmorpg und ich finde swtor hatte den besten release von allen getesteten mmo´s und zudem kommen solche
spiele nicht fertig auf den markt sie entwickeln sich und da kann es aufgrund mangelnder erfahrung schonmal zu problematischen phasen kommen


----------



## Scroll (31. März 2012)

Das spiel ist ja an und fur sich sehr gut, nur die engine ist müll, leider  naja vllt mal in nem halben jahr nochmal anschauen wie es dann aussieht 

Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2012)

Ich glaube, dass hier jeder den Aufwand und die Kosten für die Vollvertonung des Spieles außer acht lässt. Mich würde es nicht überraschen, wenn das einen Großteil des Budgets aufgefressen hätte. Allerdings ist es IMO auch nicht so übel, wie es überall dargestellt wird. Das größte Problem ist eher, dass die Server nicht mehr wirklich gut ausgelastet sind...


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2012)

Also nachdem ich von anderen Leute gehört habe wie schlecht das Spiel teilweise für Systeme angepasst ist würde ich sagen: 500 Mio mit denen man etwas besseres hätte machen können.
Star Wars Hype


----------



## Bambusbar (2. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier jeder den Aufwand und die Kosten für die Vollvertonung des Spieles außer acht lässt.


 
Is ja auch das einzige, wass das Spie besonders macht - neben der StarWars Lizenz.
Aber der Rest ist schlecht. Da bietet RIFT z.b. einfach viel viel viel mehr Features.
Ich habs selber gespielt. Ich war und bin immernoch ziemlich enttäuscht davon.


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Is ja auch das einzige, wass das Spie besonders macht - neben der StarWars Lizenz.
> Aber der Rest ist schlecht. Da bietet RIFT z.b. einfach viel viel viel mehr Features.
> Ich habs selber gespielt. Ich war und bin immernoch ziemlich enttäuscht davon.


 
Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie das Geld lieber in Mass Effect 3 stecken sollen...


----------



## Bambusbar (2. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie das Geld lieber in Mass Effect 3 stecken sollen...


 
Ohja 
Vor allem in das Ende und den Multiplayer, das wär geil gewesen ^^
Ansonsten is ME3 ja echt schnicke.
Aber mit der Kohle hätte man dann n gutes Ende und n Multiplayer mit mehr als 6 Karten und einem Spielmodi.


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ohja
> Vor allem in das Ende und den Multiplayer, das wär geil gewesen ^^
> Ansonsten is ME3 ja echt schnicke.
> Aber mit der Kohle hätte man dann n gutes Ende und n Multiplayer mit mehr als 6 Karten und einem Spielmodi.


 
Nicht zu vergessen mehr Auswahl bei den Dialogen so wie bei den Vorgängern und vielleicht auch eine Story die von den Dialogen beeinflusst wird...  Mir kam es so vor als spiele es überhaupt keine Rolle was ich Antworte, es passiert eh das selbe...
Fühlte sich so an als wenn genau dort für SWTOR gespart wurde....   Naja egal das ist jetzt n anderes Thema


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich von anderen Leute gehört habe wie schlecht das Spiel teilweise für Systeme angepasst ist würde ich sagen: 500 Mio mit denen man etwas besseres hätte machen können.
> Star Wars Hype


Ach, du hast gehört? Und dann traust du dich in diesen Thread?!
Sorry, aber solltest du nicht besser von dem berichten, das du selbst erlebt hast - oder schweigen?!



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Is ja auch das einzige, wass das Spie besonders macht - neben der St/arWars Lizenz.
> 
> Aber der Rest ist schlecht. Da bietet RIFT z.b. einfach viel viel viel mehr Features.
> Ich habs selber gespielt. Ich war und bin immernoch ziemlich enttäuscht davon.


Und wenn wir jetzt mal SWTOR gegen Rift am Anfang vergleichen, schaut es dann immer noch so toll aus? Aber deinem Posting entnehme ich, dass du eigentlich dem Spiel gar keine Chance geben wolltest, weil du eh RIFT spielst...




Robonator schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen mehr Auswahl bei den Dialogen so wie bei den Vorgängern und vielleicht auch eine Story die von den Dialogen beeinflusst wird...  Mir kam es so vor als spiele es überhaupt keine Rolle was ich Antworte, es passiert eh das selbe...
> Fühlte sich so an als wenn genau dort für SWTOR gespart wurde....   Naja egal das ist jetzt n anderes Thema


Bist du gerade nicht etwas unfair, indem du etwas völlig anderem für etwas verantwortlich machst?

Das ist ja vergleichbar als wenn du sagen würdest, dass der neue Golf nichts taugt, weil VW zu viel Geld in den Phaeton oder Touareg steckte...


----------



## Bambusbar (2. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wenn wir jetzt mal SWTOR gegen Rift am Anfang vergleichen, schaut es dann immer noch so toll aus? Aber deinem Posting entnehme ich, dass du eigentlich dem Spiel gar keine Chance geben wolltest, weil du eh RIFT spielst...


 
Das ist leider falsch.
Ich hab SW:ToR eine Chance gegeben, ich wollte es unbedingt spielen ..aber da wurde leider nichts draus.
RIFT spiele ich ebenfalls nicht mehr, aber nicht, weil das Game schlecht ist, sondern eher weil es leider keine Leute hat, die es spielen. Sprich es ist zu wenig los.
SW:ToR sollte sowas wie das Revival meiner "MMO-Karriere" werden .. naja .. sollte...

Darüber hinaus habe ich RIFT zu Release gespielt und - Himmel, es hatte damals schon soviel mehr als StarWars.
Achievement-System, Risse, Artefakte-Sammeln, PvP (vor allem hatte ich die Möglichkeit, mich  für bestimmte Gebiete anzumelden) usw. usw.

Darüber hinaus - wie ältere Spiele zu Release waren ist relativ uninteressant.
Wenn ein Spiel 2012 rauskommt muss es sich mit dem Stand der Konkurrenz von 2012 messen, nich von vor einem, zwei oder drei Jahren.


----------

